# zone 6 hedge / shrub as privacy fence



## oifla (Jan 3, 2016)

hello all,

i'm looking for a hedge / shrub that i can use as privacy fence. i'm in zone 6 (SE Indiana) and the location is mostly sunny. ideally the shrub/hedge would be about 2-3 feet wide and over 5 feet tall. i'd prefer native plants over the non-native varities. i'm going to put a call into the local extension office but i wanted to check here as well. any recommendations? thanks


----------



## A10egress (Jan 28, 2016)

check out the arbor day foundation website  thats where I have been looking and it offers a lot of good choices.


----------



## oifla (Jan 28, 2016)

thanks, i will


----------



## A10egress (Jan 28, 2016)

come back and let us know how you did. I am looking at some myself, the hybrid poplar for up at the cabin upstate PA for a wind break and some shade.


----------



## axe2fall (Feb 5, 2016)

I have always thought that an old time Osage orange living fence would be worth the effort
Image from http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0742/4659/products/hedge_ley_2_grande.jpg?v=1420941779.

There is plenty of info on the web


----------



## adimice (Feb 16, 2016)

Everything we got from arbor day, was trash, not worth the postage. Miss labeled, puny, half dead. We bought 1 gal. $3.00 Leyland Cypress 11 years ago, from our local Southern States co-op, they are now 22' and a solid wall. Plant them 10-12' apart, water and fertilize for the first couple years, and stand back. I'll send a pic later today when the rain stops. The complaint about Leylands is that they tend to be shallow rooted, thats why we planted them close, that way they tend to support each other.


----------



## adimice (Feb 19, 2016)

adimice said:


> Everything we got from arbor day, was trash, not worth the postage. Miss labeled, puny, half dead. We bought 1 gal. $3.00 Leyland Cypress 11 years ago, from our local Southern States co-op, they are now 22' and a solid wall. Plant them 10-12' apart, water and fertilize for the first couple years, and stand back. I'll send a pic later today when the rain stops. The complaint about Leylands is that they tend to be shallow rooted, thats why we planted them close, that way they tend to support each other.


----------



## Mad Professor (Apr 10, 2016)

try hemlock if you keep it pruned back


----------



## HuskyHeadDave (Jun 1, 2016)

oifla said:


> hello all,
> 
> i'm looking for a hedge / shrub that i can use as privacy fence. i'm in zone 6 (SE Indiana) and the location is mostly sunny. ideally the shrub/hedge would be about 2-3 feet wide and over 5 feet tall. i'd prefer native plants over the non-native varities. i'm going to put a call into the local extension office but i wanted to check here as well. any recommendations? thanks




Lukin lural


----------

